# Malaysian to get married in Las Vegas



## grytang (May 25, 2010)

Hi everyone. 

I hope anyone here can help me. I'm a Malaysian and planning to get married with my fiancee in Las Vegas. She's Korean. Both of us currently living in London. We also plan to move back to Malaysia end of this year.

Does anyone know what sort of documents we need (especially me, Malaysian) to get married in Las Vegas? Do I need to inform my country or do I need a 'Unmarried Certificate' before the marriage?

Thank you.


----------

